# hmm - he doesn't get how this works :)



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Cash obviously doesn't get what this is for - he won't get into the pool when it has water in it, but he loves to play with it when it's empty!

http://youtu.be/xy1xGonJstI


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Cash is so funny! What pool? Looks like a comfy bed to me!!


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

That was funny. Your blackish dog looks in the pool like, "Where's the water?" Then Cash proceeds to show him/her what you are supposed to do. ;D Cash is a goof. So cute.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Cash is totally a goof. For the last 45 minutes I've been watching him play with an empty dog food bag - I think that the whole world is a toy to him.  He's a fun guy!!


----------



## jjohnson (Nov 9, 2011)

"I think that the whole world is a toy to him."

Don't you wish we humans could be more like that?


----------



## minihero (Jun 19, 2012)

Mine does the same thing! Prefers it without the water, she's so silly.


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

jjohnson said:


> "I think that the whole world is a toy to him."
> 
> Don't you wish we humans could be more like that?


 We humans could learn a thing or two from this fantastic breed of dog..


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

4 PIKE the world is a big bird field that he takes me 2


----------

